# Hello from Inglewood, Los Angeles



## chefsearcher (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi Just looking on here to see if I would remotely find anyone who would know much about starting and running a restaurant or juice bar on my commercial premises because I am going to have a day centre next door and they could do with some daily healthy food! I am hoping that instead of charging rent we could split the profits as the premises is in a high traffic location. I know nothing about running a restaurant hope I find someone who does and is willing to put in at least 35hrs a week. Have I come to the right place?


----------



## cynthia wylie (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi. I am in need of using commercial ovens for a new product our company is making. It does not have to be food certified in any way. Can you let me know if that is something we can speak further about? I am in Venice - relatively close to you. My direct email is: [email protected]. Thank you!


----------

